# Cool Camper



## RedRocker

http://www.eggcamper.com/


----------



## Melensdad

Despite the recession, one of the local RV lots has a lot of new, smaller sized, light weight single axle campers on the lot.  Many seem to be very aerodynamic and clearly are designed for the smaller vehicles to tow.  I noticed in the UK that their campers were smaller than our average camper and many were somewhat aerodynamic, not as much as this one in your picture, but also not like the traditional tin box style we commonly have here.

I think gas prices and smaller cars will drive the camper industry into this type of trend.


----------



## Bobcat

The price for the small fiberglass campers (Scamps, Casitas, Burros, etc) has skyrocketed in the last few years. I think everyone is looking for the lightweights to save on fuel cost and so they can tow with their new econo-boxes. i bought my 26ft travel trailer several years ago for about $13K. Now a 13ft Scamp comes in at about $13K for similar amenities. I'm not going to fork over those kind of bucks for a 13ft trailer, but I do believe in supply and demand, so I'll just wait until the hysteria is over. Same thing happened with small generators before 2000. The prices shot up to over $2/Watt and I wasn't going to pay that. Waited a year or two and got one for 50c/W. Just like the generators, I'll be waiting for $500/ft, not $1K/ft.

Current Scamp pricing...
http://www.scamptrailers.com/AskScamp/TrailerPricing.aspx

Casitas...
www.casitatraveltrailers.com

Burros...
www.burrotrailers.com

Travel trailers are like cars; the prices plummets after leaving the lot. Look for a fair condition used one for under $7K.


----------



## RedRocker

They are a bit pricey, I'd like to have something to
pull behind the Jeep.


----------



## Bobcat

Keep looking for a used one, unless you have a chunk of cash burning a hole in your pocket. I'm looking for one as well, so if you do notice a cheapo in someones front yard and you ain't interested, pass that booger on to me!


----------



## pixie

For once, I was ahead of my time.
Bought my 17' Casita 5-6 years ago.
Towed it home from Arkansas.
It's a great little camper and worth the extra money for it's lack of maintainance.
What made those big camper companies think that a rubber roof was a good idea ???


----------



## Bobcat

What did it cost you back then, $10K or less? Is it the one I saw on your property a year or two ago?


----------



## Trakternut

pixie said:


> For once, I was ahead of my time.
> Bought my 17' Casita 5-6 years ago.
> Towed it home from Arkansas.
> It's a great little camper and worth the extra money for it's lack of maintainance.
> What made those big camper companies think that a rubber roof was a good idea ???




Rubber roof??


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

RedRocker said:


> They are a bit pricey, I'd like to have something to
> pull behind the Jeep.




Here's something that would suit a Jeep driver:

http://www.jumpingjacktrailers.com/tent-trailer.cfm


----------



## Bobcat

Trakternut said:


> Rubber roof??



Chrome dome?


----------



## RedRocker

PBinWA said:


> Here's something that would suit a Jeep driver:
> 
> http://www.jumpingjacktrailers.com/tent-trailer.cfm



I saw one of those at a sporting goods store, pretty cool setup.
I want something I can park at an RV park and hook up with a 
potty and shower A/C, heat and a good bed with hard sides. 
Preferably under a thousand pounds. LOL good luck huh.
I could put a blower on the Jeep or slap a Hemi in it I guess.


----------



## Bobcat

You can get all of that in one of these egg-shaped trailers, just gonna have to pay for it in the current market conditions.


----------



## Trakternut

Bobcat said:


> Chrome dome?


----------



## RedRocker

Bobcat said:


> You can get all of that in one of these egg-shaped trailers, just gonna have to pay for it in the current market conditions.



Yep, that one up there is about $17K


----------



## pixie

Bobcat said:


> What did it cost you back then, $10K or less? Is it the one I saw on your property a year or two ago?



Ya, 9K. It weighs around 3200 pounds.

Since then I bought a large used fifth wheel to use as a permenant camp. 
Most trailers/campers have a rubber membrane roof. Garunteed to not leak for about 5 miles


----------



## Durwood RIP

I gotta believe the prices are coming down in this recession. The camper dealer less then a mile from my house sells lots of campers because of his competitive pricing. Well, lots of campers aren't there in stock anymore and a person in the know says the bank ( or whoever is financing them )is taking them because he can't sell them at any price with the economy as it is.


----------

